# New pictures of my 33GTR



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

... taken on sunday night in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

Nice car and a nice camera Damian. 

Here is a silly question... How do you like the newly aquired power...?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

*Very nice....*

.... set of pics.
I especially like the last pic set against the Sydney harbour bridge 
Sweet rims too. Nismo GT4's right?

Keep up the good work 

Mark


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great car and great pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks guys.

Mark: yep, LM-GT4s

Emre: I'm kinda getting used to it, so it must almost be time for another upgrade  next stop... 800hp 

cheers,
damian


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

that's a great set of pics... the car looks sweet


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks very nice! Me like the rims


----------



## PepsiGuru (Sep 16, 2002)

*Art*

The last two pictures are not really pictures . . its more like " Art "  

Awesome Car 


Irving
GTR . . .


----------



## LMGTR (Oct 26, 2002)

Looks good


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

damian,

Your wheels match your car very very nice  

Very pretty car you got there


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Photos*

Great photos, damn the cars are so clean.........

Guy


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet ride and great photos! The silver Nismos look sharp. Looking at the last pic makes me homesick. 

Cya O!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Your car looks awesome mate

The GT4's suit your car soooo much!!! Good choice


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Looks great! I always think the cars look 'horny' when they are all lined up. Off to the bog now...


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

best colour for a skyline ......

looks the dingo's Bollox

Dean :smokin:


----------



## wsurfa (Feb 5, 2002)

*how shiny!!!!!*

fantastic pics - my silver 33 looks plain grey in comparison - any chance of some high res pics by email? If so I've found my new wallpaper/screensaver set

cheers

Iain

need to buy polish ;-)


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

beautiful pics

enough to make me homesick.....


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

I think, no, i know i just had an orgasm.....

aboslutely awsome.


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Im dead jealous. I want a gtr like that


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Gorgeous!

What are those wheels? They look the mutt's nutts. Or is that what the post about GT4s was about?


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

them rims....I love them rims....


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

thanks all for the kind words 

i cant take cred for the pics tho as i didnt take em.. 

yep the rims are nismo lm-gt4 18x9.5

will post some more pics later this week, iain will email you re. high res pics

damian


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Damien, what size tyres do those take and how does that affect the handling compared to standard wheels and tyre sizes?


----------



## usmann_a (Sep 8, 2002)

*My supra*

Hi you lot,
big respect due to the skyline,would ahve bought one,but love the shape and box of the upra.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Nuts*

They all look like the muts nuts....  very very nice pics. need to get myself over there for a holiday asap :smokin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

kingsley said:


> *Damien, what size tyres do those take and how does that affect the handling compared to standard wheels and tyre sizes? *


kingsley, 

sorry for the slow reply. 

as i had the rims fitted at the same time as fitting a set of tein coilovers and nismo circuit links + tie rods i cant really attribute any changes in handling to the wheels alone, that is apart from slightly more tramlining at low speed on bumpy roads. 

the tyres are 265/35 R18.

damian


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

damian

which tein kit did you put on? how does it compare to standard?


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Have not started laughing fot the last 10 minutes. 
I also have a sliver 33 gtr and have been thinking what wheels to get for the last month.
Yours look beyond awesome, big respect for getting it back on. Yours looks much better than mine due to the wheels, never thought it would make such a huge difference.
May have to annoy you buy getting the same wheels but serves you right for posting the pics. Ah well your down under and i'm in UK so at least we won't clash. Cheers.

Waqas


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

harry,

they are the Tein RE aluminium coilovers... the ride is quite a bit harder than std, but not unbearable.... its a much better ride than the lower spec Teins, or some other gtr's ive been in with HKS suspension. 

here's some more pics i took tonite


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

sweet


----------



## SimonSubaru (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey can i use the last two pictures in a Tech info on my friends website?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Still can't get over those wheels!!!! Absoloutely stunning!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Awesome car... 


and a really nice set of wheels too


----------



## Streetking (Jan 6, 2003)

I just joined this board because I'm thinking about getting a Skyline, and want to learn as much as I can about them. Ph1 after seeing your car, I think it's the most beautiful one I have ever seen. I'm looking to get one just like it here, same color and same wheels. Your car is beautiful!!!

SW


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Just curious if anyone had the pictures at the beginning of this thread. Had them downloaded to my pc but lost them due to a re-image. This is an amazing car and I would like the pictures in Sydney if anyone still had them.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Fantastic pics


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks so much!!


----------

